# Leather Seats



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi guys, does anyone know where I can purchase custom Leather for my 2002 altima? Looking to take off the cloth and replace with leather. I have charcoal interier. Also if anyone has this for sale, will be willing to buy. Don't want to spend thousands.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Check this http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=78107


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks a Bunch sweetie


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I got in on that GB on B15Sentra.net last month. I got Classic Soft Trim leather black w/silver inserts and contrast stiching. I'm very happy with ATD1 customer service and the quailty of my leather. I installed my leather myself too. 









More pics from my interior project:
http://groups.msn.com/GHSER7/interiorproject.msnw
http://groups.msn.com/GHSER7/interiorproject.msnw?Page=2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Looks awesome GHSER! I plan on doing aftermarket leather at one point as well. I want black leather with red inserts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

I also had classic soft trim do the leather install from my dealer. They have offices in wilmington MA. The leather is much nicer that factory and carries the same warranty

will pobably run about $1100 approx - that's what it cost me from the dealer - but the guys at clssic soft trim said it would be about the same


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

best i've seen so far, www.katzkin.com


----------

